# Software downloading now!



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Anxious to see what this new down load will cover!


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

Is it L227?


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

im there with ya... just stopped the shuttles recording to catch the software while nothings going on...


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

your gonna need to do a check switch after this software download.. i had to for mine.. it couldnt find any sats in the aquireing sat sig screen after download..... witch a check switch fixed.. a noticable fix in this one also is now i have Odd transponders for 61.5 with the evens  Wow is rainbow one weaker than echo 3!!!! Echo 3 im getting all 100's + on rainbow 1 im getting 80's + .... More Tps are avaib from rainbow 1 now but programming is not.. and alot of open tps.. too. 

EDIT:

so Im at L227 now.. 

Still No analog channels allowed in the digital Scan  
Still no Games in Dish Home ch 100 for the 942
Added an incactivity standby mode.. This feature powers off the reciver after inactivity duration.. hours inactivity

in the create timer screen it now shows you priority of your timer that your setting like for mine it said 18 of 18, It looks like you can now set maximum events for a timer.. so you stuff wont fill youre hd... other than that it looks all good.. No idea what bugs were fixed this is just a im looing through menus to see what was added...


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I did a "pull plug" re-boot after 227 downloaded. It took forever to cycle check switches and even more to download ota guide data. So far all looks good. All ota guide info is there and correct. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Is it downloading? I just got a report that it was scheduled to spool about a half hour ago, but I don't have this confirmed.


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

I got L227 as well. Did not require a check switch, but am doing one anyway. Will be anxious to see if the DPP Twin Acquiring Satellite problem goes away.

One thing I noticed is there is now a "stretch mode" for HD so if you have 4:3 content in a 16:9 screen, you can stretch it. Initially I thought it was tied to SD format, but it appears the two are treated differently which is good. So - no more goofing around with 4X3#2 etc. to stretch out HD content.

I also noticed an "Inactivity timer" that showed up - default is 4 hours and can be increased or disabled.

Fingers crossed on the DPP Twin problem - will know in about 24 - 25 hours based upon past experience.

Doug


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

you can find the maximum recorded events option in the timer options menue.. from there you can change the max record count... it will remove the oldest unprotected events for that timer after a Specifyed amount of events...


----------



## sammy61 (Aug 26, 2004)

Anyone know if it fixed the DVI issue??? :grin:


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm anxious to get home and see whether I still have the green macroblock problem with my NBC affiliate - I suppose everyone is curious whether their "hotlist" items were addressed.

Perhaps Mark will be able to provide us with release notes.


----------



## foosnake (May 8, 2005)

Sure hope it fixes the OTA PG issues as promised. Grandkids watching Kim Possible now and I can't stop to see if I have the download yet, but the OTA channels still show "Digital Service" without a Check Switch. I'm gonna be PO'd if they didn;t fix it.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I noticed last night that commands were responding very slowly, had to do a soft boot and then did a check switch and it came back normal...might have been prepping for 227? Anyway, I have it today too. Glad to see OTA non HD programming can be stretched now in 16:9. And it remembers HD versus SD settings. Outstanding! Wonder if they did any tweaking with the OTA tuner to enhance reception?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I wonder if it's not a full release. I decided to go home for lunch and see if I could get it and no luck. I tried a soft power reset, a hard reset (power cord), a check switch, and changing the daily update time so it would kick off a minute later. None of these resets/updates got me the update. Still on 226. Hopefully it comes to all soon.

UPDATE: After all this work, i simply hit the power button on the remote to put the receiver in standby and head back to work and it starts the download, go figure *roll eyes*.

UPDATE2: Only had a few minutes to check out the receiver afterward:
* New zoom/stretch modes for HD channels is nice. I can finally stop using my TV's stretch mode for HD 4:3 content. Looks like Gray bars doesn't leave any black gaps, but didn't double check that, on HD. They were still there on SD though, that's a disapointment. 
* All my local OTA guide information was still in tact, and my timers still appear ready to fire for the rest of the day. 
* As for OTA Reception I have one borderline station that didn't seem to get any worse/better, everything else still appaered fine. But again this is my 5 minute test. 
I plan on checking things out in more detail tonight. 
Can't wait for the full release notes.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Nope. Digital Service still there.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Been gone all day today, so I'm a little behind the curve here.

I'll have release notes posted just as soon as they're available (which should be faster than the 921, as these notes are coming from Denver).

Here's a partial list from me:

Stretch modes now work for all HD channels, including OTA channels.

Gray Bars mode no longer has the black strip between the edge of the bar and the edge of the picture.

You can now change the default pad options to whatever you want them to be - do it from the Options screen of a timer.

You can now define the maximum number of episodes of a program to keep recorded - ie you record the news, but you only want the last 3 days worth...you can do that now - also on the Options screen of a timer.

Lots of switch issues fixed...I really hope this one nails all of the rest of the switch issues that were outstanding.

There's about a ton of other things fixed in this version as well, but they're not coming to mind at the moment.


----------



## zeekle (Jun 18, 2005)

My dvi issue is not fixed with this patch

I must be blind but i cant find the stretch config .. what area is that in ?


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

zeekle said:


> My dvi issue is not fixed with this patch
> 
> I must be blind but i cant find the stretch config .. what area is that in ?


just press the * key (bottom left side of the remote)


----------



## RBenson (Jan 25, 2003)

I haven't gotten the download yet. Is this not a widespread download? Can the 942 be forced to take the download? Machine is in the standby mode now but nothing happening. I have tried the power switch reboot and check switches. Any answers? Thanks



Never mind. Just checked again and L227 is there. Sorry.....


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> There's about a ton of other things fixed in this version as well, but they're not coming to mind at the moment.


Maybe IR on TV2 is implemented/turned on?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The software should be widespread.

Another thing - no IR for TV2, but UHF Pro is now available for TV1 (with a new TV1 remote), and an additional UHF Pro band is available now for TV2 that increases the range of the remote a little bit. There will be instructions for that with the release notes.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Mark does the check switch issues fixed include the dish pro plus twin and the check switch problem? When I have auto updates enabled, I get no updates on my guide and I can't lock in on any of the 61.5 channels. I have disabled the feature for now and wonder if I can turn it back on.


----------



## wshaff (Apr 27, 2005)

Got home today and my HDMI feed does not work don't know if i got the down of 227 or not yet . Any thought's


----------



## Shani (Sep 23, 2004)

wshaff said:


> Got home today and my HDMI feed does not work don't know if i got the down of 227 or not yet . Any thought's


Mine doesn't work either. I did get a picture on my composite and I do have 227. Power off/on didn't help either...


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Wshaff, press menu button, then 6, then 1, then 3. It should tell you if you have 227 or still have 226. The 942 must be on stand by to accept a download. After mine downloaded I did a hard reboot(pull plug). It took mine 15-20 minuites before it made the complete cycle including the down load of local guide information. Mine works great and have no re-occuring problems, as before, to this point. Your HDMI might return?


----------



## wshaff (Apr 27, 2005)

Did all that soft reboot hard reboot check switch checked cable connections still does not work posted on L227 bug thread


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The software should be widespread.
> 
> Another thing - no IR for TV2, but UHF Pro is now available for TV1 (with a new TV1 remote), and an additional UHF Pro band is available now for TV2 that increases the range of the remote a little bit. There will be instructions for that with the release notes.


Do you think we will see it added in a future release? or is it a low priority?


----------



## RAA (May 6, 2005)

Got 227 and my timers and the schedule are working as expected :goodjob:. nice work on the new features (HD stretch and zoom, the padding and the Max recorded events.) I also noticed that there is a new option called "Inactivity Standby" menu - 8 - 9. I dont recall that being there before, that is new isnt it?

Oh and my HDMI is working just fine, i have a Sony KDF-50WE655. It has always worked fine.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't want to give it a canary, but it looks like OTA reception is much improved. Watched the troublesome NBC affiliate for about 20 minutes, and not one episode of the green macroblock monster. Did a channel scan and picked up a new channel (Fox 43 WPMT from York, PA) that I've never seen before. I'll have to watch some more, but so far things are looking up!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

jetskier said:


> Do you think we will see it added in a future release? or is it a low priority?


I would think eventually, but not immediately.


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

The Sort function in the DVR list now remembers its last as default  Still have the DVI problem.


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

I have 227 and HDMI still works fine


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

My OTA doesn't appear to be improved (hard to tell with that because there are so many other factors involved) but my overall SD picture quality. especially the Sat locals, seems better. Was there anything in the software that might explain it?


----------



## Creeceman (Dec 24, 2004)

I pay for local channels. With that being said the guide still shows Digital service on all locals even PBS/PBSHD. I have tried the check switch and hard boot routes but they still keep coming up reading digital service. Am I missing something here or was this issue not fixed with the 227 patch. 

Other than that, things are peachy. I am located in the Portland Oregon area.


Bob


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

I do not pay for LiL (needs a SD105) so Dish cannot send me Local Affiliate EPG info. My 942 w/L227 still shows my local digital OTA stations as "NR/AO" which means I have to plug in the Unlock code when I'm channel surfing. Am I unique in this regard?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Is that still a problem? Please post it in the L227 Bug tracking thread.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Bichon said:


> Don't want to give it a canary, but it looks like OTA reception is much improved. Watched the troublesome NBC affiliate for about 20 minutes, and not one episode of the green macroblock monster. Did a channel scan and picked up a new channel (Fox 43 WPMT from York, PA) that I've never seen before. I'll have to watch some more, but so far things are looking up!


Curious if your improved reception has held up? Determined yesterday that my coax had some corrosion issues connecting to the amp on the antenna pole (replacing the electrical tape now with waterproof tape). Seeing really good signals now, numbers are higher than they have ever been. Also getting several channels I could never pull in before. Don't know if this is because I repositioned the antenna or had bad coax all along or if there was something in the software.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

cebbigh said:


> Curious if your improved reception has held up?


It has. L227 is worlds better for me on OTA than L226 was. Occurance of macroblock tiling is drastically reduced, and when it happens, the macroblocks are program colored rather than green.

That new Fox channel from York PA that I discovered was a fluke, If atmospheric conditions are just right it comes in, but it's usually missing with a signal level of zero. Not a problem, as my regular Fox affiliate, WTXF from Philly, comes in great.


----------

